# MUMBAI | Omkar Alta Monte | 73 fl | 65 fl | 58 fl | 50 fl | U/C



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

cross posting from mumbai thread...
not sure about hieght, but will be well above 200m,, and even the 73fl tower could be 300+


IndiansUnite said:


> Omkar Realtors are constructing a residential complex on the erst. Pathanwadi slums that are adjacent to the WEH in Malad. They've tied up with Red Fort Capital to invest in the project.
> 
> Callison architects have designed the complex.
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

X-posting from mumbai thread



deekshith said:


> Source: Indianrealestate forum
> 
> July 6.


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

x-posting.. 27jan2012




IndiansUnite said:


> Omkar has uploaded a new presentation for Alta Monte. Check it out *here*. I'll add the renders to the first post. Here's a site pic from it:
> 
> *Jan 27*
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

X-posting from mumbai thread



deekshith said:


> Source: Indianrealestate forum
> 
> July 6.


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

x-posting.. 27jan2012




IndiansUnite said:


> Omkar has uploaded a new presentation for Alta Monte. Check it out *here*. I'll add the renders to the first post. Here's a site pic from it:
> 
> *Jan 27*
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

AS ON 14 AUG 2012.
posted by sreekanth.


----------



## sonoii (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Walkthrough video of this project:



IndiansUnite said:


> They've also uploaded a walkthrough video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Latest updates on the Omkar Alte Monte project from the Mumbai subforum; the tallest tower could be a super-tall eventually:



India101 said:


> Copyright Anup Singh


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The layout of this massive project, from the developer's website:

(posted enlarged for clarity- ---please scroll --->)









source


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Feb 12, 2013; rehab buildings and the an Alte Monte Tower core:



VIP123 said:


> Core is visible in a middle.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Located beside Mumbai's National Park, a dense 104 square km forest of lush green, surrounded by Mumbai's dense northern suburbs, Alta Monte will have great views and cleaner air. Yet it's near the busy artery, Western Express Highway. 
Its location from the developer's website:









source


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

huge!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ with 73 floors and a little spire it may even be a supertall :cheers:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

March 23rd update; courtesy jinka sreekanth-



jinka sreekanth said:


> indianrealestateforum


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

These Italian (?) names are getting annoying.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting April 8 photo-update; courtesy Rineesh-



Rineesh said:


> I guess these are the rehab towers...Massive! The main towers have risen considerably too. Couldn't get a decent click though.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Update!



deekshith said:


> From MPE.





VIP123 said:


> Pics taken today


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

height update of the Alta Monte towers' final height as of April 29th:



deekshith said:


> Alta monte brochure says floor height of Tower A and C is 3.3m and for Tower D (tallest) it is 3.75m.
> 
> Tower A is the shortest of all...
> It has 7 podium floors (common) = 7*3.3 = 23m
> ...


Rehab tower core at 23rd floor



deekshith said:


> 23 floors at core level.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The E-W wing and N-S wing of Tower D are unequal in height as described by Deekshith:



deekshith said:


> Tower D itself has 2 wings.... E-W wing(taller) and N-S wing(shorter).


----------

